# Newbee Q's



## JoePasta (Jan 1, 2010)

I just bought a N scale set. Bachmanns Thunder Valley. I have purchased a couple of cars that have different couplers on them. Do you have to take the trucks off to get to the couplers? (I see alot of small parts in there and I have big hands.) Or is it easier to swap out trucks that have the couplers already with them? Do the trucks just pop on and off? 

Thanks
Joe


----------



## subwayaz (Dec 26, 2009)

It really depends on the cars your talking about. A picture would help or at least a brand & type
Bachmann car come with what is called Rapido couplers; are the couplers on them mounted to the trucks or the shell of these cars? 
Thanks then help can be provided.


----------



## JoePasta (Jan 1, 2010)

I will try and get some pics today. Thanks


----------



## JoePasta (Jan 1, 2010)

Here are some pics 

I want to change these over 

Bachmann









Atlas









And want to go to this.

Bachmann









Thanks
Joe


----------



## subwayaz (Dec 26, 2009)

JoePasta said:


> Here are some pics
> 
> I want to change these over
> 
> ...


Ok Joe thanks, the easiest thing to do is to change them over to Micro Trains couplers medium shank; that are truck mounted couplers. So I'm saying to pop the Truck mount pins on the bottom that you see there hold on to those pins just incase they are need. Then replace them with a Micro Train Truck with coupler mounted to them; Medium shank so it looks prototypical with limited space between cars. I forget the number but if you have a Local Hobby SHop near by they should have them on display so you can read and see the offerings. Also I would take the old couplers with so you can also match up style if you are concerned with that.
There is another method using body mounted couplers and seperate trucks but the first idea listed is the easiest and least expensive. Also Micro Train Trucks will provide a better performance than your old ones would have.
Hope that helps you and if any further questions arise don't hesitate to post back for further assistance.

Glen

PS: You have an early run of an Atlas Boxcar there FYI. The MT couplers will work with the last picture so no absolute need to change out picture #3

Welcome aboard also Joe; sorry about the omission got rite to the question.


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

Welcome Joe Pasta. Love the name, love pasta.


----------

